# to all the people who doubted a new downgrade



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)

i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.

i asked (along with 50 other people) is there a way to SOFT downgrade 10.5? when will there be?

everyone and their brother told me and everyone else
"No, there is no way and there wont be a way for a long time, the only option you have is to hardmod which is not recommended for people who arent master solderers."

"no there wont be for a long time, maybe forever"
"nope, probly not for a long time"

2 weeks later, i hard mod my o3ds XL with MINIMAL SOLDERING SKILLS, and find out that there is a new sysupdater to downgrade 10.7!!

needless to say i was pissed that i opened my 3ds up and risked breaking it because of naysayers.

it didnt take long at all for the new downgrade to come out and many people voided their warranty and bricked their console.

*moral of the story is...there will ***ALMOST*** always be a new hack, just be patient and wait. dont trust the naysayers.*


----------



## Krude (Mar 26, 2016)

You're wrong tho, there was no new exploit, it was the same one as in the 10.2 downgrade, Nintendo just didn't fix it properly.

Once that one is actually fixed, don't expect a new exploit within the next couple years, if ever.


----------



## Rinnegatamante (Mar 26, 2016)

Moral of the story... STOP SHITPOOSTING IN THIS SECTION.


----------



## Krude (Mar 26, 2016)

but don't let me interrupt your self-congratulatory wank session here, carry on


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

MORAL OF THE STORY.... GAY


----------



## Seita (Mar 26, 2016)

Your hardmod isn't a waste of money at all. In fact, it gives you the ultimate solution should you ever have a problem. 
Talking about the downgrade thing. Smea and company have had exploits which they haven't revealed until way later. We can consider ourselves lucky these people shared their findings with the community. Otherwise, it would have really become a "forever waiting".


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

more naysayers and ...apparently assholes? damn, thought you guys would be nice people, hopefully you dont talk to people like that in real life.



Krude said:


> You're wrong tho, there was no new exploit, it was the same one as in the 10.2 downgrade, Nintendo just didn't fix it properly.
> 
> Once that one is actually fixed, don't expect a new exploit within the next couple years, if ever.



so what you are saying is that we could have downgraded right off the bat? the moment the update came out?

nope, dont think so. never said there was a new exploit, so what exactly are you saying im wrong about?

i will expect it to be out before a couple years, cause im not pessimistic. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seita said:


> Your hardmod isn't a waste of money at all. In fact, it gives you the ultimate solution should you ever have a problem.
> Talking about the downgrade thing. Smea and company have had exploits which they haven't revealed until way later. We can consider ourselves lucky these people shared their findings with the community. Otherwise, it would have really become a "forever waiting".


agreed.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

While there may not have been a new "exploit" released per se, there were new payloads to make the exploit work, so technically it was a new release, even if not a full exploit release.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)
> 
> i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.
> 
> ...


Ok, first of all. You're the one that opened and soldered the thing. At the time, you were given the best advice based on the condition of the scene.

Saying there will always be a hack is pretty naive. The moral is DON'T UPDATE.


----------



## MsMidnight (Mar 26, 2016)

so the point of this thread is ?


----------



## ketal (Mar 26, 2016)

MORAL OF THE STORY..... THANKS FOR THIS MEME


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Ok, first of all. You're the one that opened and soldered the thing. At the time, you were given the best advice based on the condition of the scene.
> 
> Saying there will always be a hack is pretty naive. The moral is DON'T UPDATE.


Your sig is incorrect because he cant be a mod everyone hates him except for popular peoppe


----------



## MsMidnight (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Your sig is incorrect because he cant be a mod everyone hates him except for popular peoppe


us popular people > you


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Your sig is incorrect because he cant be a mod everyone hates him except for popular peoppe


I lol'd


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey @Goombah111 , Just thought I'd throw this out there about always being a new hack.. Tell that to the PS3 people with >3.55 firmware that have been waiting several years.


----------



## guisadop (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)
> 
> i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.
> 
> ...


Yeah, tell that to the PS3 scene


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Ok, first of all. You're the one that opened and soldered the thing. At the time, you were given the best advice based on the condition of the scene.
> 
> Saying there will always be a hack is pretty naive. The moral is DON'T UPDATE.



nope, best advice would have been "there will easily be a new payload (according to k3rizz3k) eventually, try waiting, or you can hard mod which is easy for a novice solderer"

and yes, there wont 'always' be a hack (although 99% of the time there is for every console thats been hacked) and not updating would obviously be your best bet, but sometimes people dont have control over that. maybe their kid updates it, maybe their friend does it, maybe they do it on accident.

patience is key.

i remember i never thought ps3 would be hacked after 3.55 but then 2 new solder-less hacks came out and made me a buttload of money modding it for people.



k3rizz3k said:


> While there may not have been a new "exploit" released per se, there were new payloads to make the exploit work, so technically it was a new release, even if not a full exploit release.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Mar 26, 2016)

Shut up. Nobody is gonna say that there is gonna be a new/fixed exploit when they don't know for certain. It's just stupid.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

funny how you guys mentioned ps3 same time as me. may not be ideal but there were new hacks.

modchips are way harder than EFLASHERs


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> nope, best advice would have been "there will easily be a new payload (according to k3rizz3k) eventually, try waiting, or you can hard mod which is easy for a novice solderer"
> 
> and yes, there wont 'always' be a hack (although 99% of the time there is for every console thats been hacked) and not updating would obviously be your best bet, but sometimes people dont have control over that. maybe their kid updates it, maybe their friend does it, maybe they do it on accident.
> 
> ...


hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> hindsight is 20/20


Change your sig please


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

there, i edited the original post, HAPPY? fucking nitpickers...


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> nope, best advice would have been "there will easily be a new payload (according to k3rizz3k) eventually, try waiting, or you can hard mod which is easy for a novice solderer"
> 
> and yes, there wont 'always' be a hack (although 99% of the time there is for every console thats been hacked) and not updating would obviously be your best bet, but sometimes people dont have control over that. maybe their kid updates it, maybe their friend does it, maybe they do it on accident.
> 
> ...



I've so wanted to get my PS3 done, but I can't really find the chips anymore, and I can't find someone with decent enough experience putting them in, because apparently my slim requires a bit of soldering.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

k3rizz3k said:


> I've so wanted to get my PS3 done, but I can't really find the chips anymore, and I can't find someone with decent enough experience putting them in, because apparently my slim requires a bit of soldering.


nah, no soldering with the E3 Flasher. its 50$ but it works. some ps3's cant be hacked (i think) like the super slim, but (i think ) all of the normal slims can be flashed.

i offer a service, PM me if you wanna deal with long distance modding.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Change your sig please


Sry, cant. Popular people code.


----------



## Purge (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't really understand the point of this thread. It seems like you just made this to bitch about how you weren't patient enough to wait so you hard-modded your 3DS, and now you're regretting it and blaming other people for your own decision. Amusing.


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Sry, cant. Popular people code.


Oh.
I understand 
What is your address?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Eh I'm pretty sure I got a model that can't be flashed to less than 3.6  I'll have to double check


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 26, 2016)

@Goombah111

It was a possitive touch from the no group.

You actually did something on your own that learned you stuff, you hardmodded your console!
So thanks to all those no people you have an almost future brickproof 3DS because you hardmodded it, cause you coudn't wait.

So i would say to you
Bring out a BIG "Thank You" to all those people who motivated you (*All the naysayers like you put it*) to hardmod your console, so you are safe for the future bricks you may or may not come across!!

Thanks to yourself for doing the hardmod yourself, you should not be pissed, you should be gratefull for everything!!!

Just my thinking


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Oh.
> I understand
> What is your address?


935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW. Washington, D.C. 20535


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't understand the point of this post... Basically you're mad people didn't expect another exploit straight after one was patched? And on top of that, you already had a solution to downgrade... I really don't understand why you were mad, nor why you decided to make a post about it o.o


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> 935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW. Washington, D.C. 20535


That is the first thing that showed up when I google fake address or random address generstor


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

Purge said:


> I don't really understand the point of this thread. It seems like you just made this to bitch about how you weren't patient enough to wait so you hard-modded your 3DS, and now you're regretting it and blaming other people for your own decision. Amusing.



im not blaming them, im fine with having hardmodded and if i broke it i wouldnt say its their fault. but i wouldnt have done it without their quote unquote "advice"

they acted so sure of themselves, so i trusted them.

people need to know what they are talking about before they give advice. 

i give props to the people who said "probably wont be a new hack for a long time" at least they have some sort of hesitance. 

really, it should have went like this "no, no hack out now, no telling when there will be" apparently k3rizz3k knew there would be a new hack, so "just needs an updated payload" would have also worked, sounds easy enough.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I don't understand the point of this post... Basically you're mad people didn't expect another exploit straight after one was patched? And on top of that, you already had a solution to downgrade... I really don't understand why you were mad, nor why you decided to make a post about it o.o



At first I thought the same thing, but as I talked to him a little bit, I think it is more about learning patience if you don't have other ways to get where you want to be.  At least that's my take on it.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> That is the first thing that showed up when I google fake address or random address generstor


fbi headquarters.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> That is the first thing that showed up when I google fake address or random address generstor


I have a po box there. Please direct all your questionable packages there


----------



## Archadae (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> moral of the story is...there will ***ALMOST*** always be a new hack, just be patient and wait. dont trust the naysayers.



seems to me you never had a ps3


----------



## Seriel (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Your sig is incorrect because he cant be a mod everyone hates him except for popular peoppe


Ahahahahahaha... get out.


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Ahahahahahaha... get out.


Okay


----------



## Seriel (Mar 26, 2016)

Mii March 2016 said:


> Okay


Thanks


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

Archadae said:


> seems to me you never had a ps3


i hack ps3's all the time. use E3 Flasher, it is a godsend!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DjoeN said:


> @Goombah111
> 
> It was a possitive touch from the no group.
> 
> ...


lol thats a very postitive way to look at it.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> i hack ps3's all the time. use E3 Flasher, it is a godsend!


I was actually planning on flashing mine, now that ps4 is out. But I feel like the 100+ games I've actually bought in its lifespan would be money wasted.

What the hell? I'll do it anyway.


----------



## KaduPSE (Mar 26, 2016)

Your moral of the story is wrong. There was no new hack, it's the same one just using a new approach that happens to be working, while gspwn won't be patched this particular kernel vuln will. And when a kernel exploit gets patched on the 3DS scene it's very rare to get a new one, most talented devs are either against piracy or members of private teams that don't release for the public. You asked about what we knew at that point, and at that point only a hardmod was possible, sorry for not being able to predict the future to give a perfect answer to you, master of the universe, sorry for pissing you off. Come on now.


----------



## James310 (Mar 26, 2016)

I can't tell if this is a troll thread or he"s incredibly stupid and did no research....


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

James310 said:


> I can't tell if this is a troll thread or he"s incredibly stupid and did no research....


I think, a little of both.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

KaduPSE said:


> Your moral of the story is wrong. There was no new hack, it's the same one just using a new approach that happens to be working, while gspwn won't be patched this particular kernel vuln will. .



so how likely was a new hack? (sorry, "new approach"). 

if there was no real breakthrough then why was everyone doubting a 10.4-10.7 downgrade? 

the more i hear "youre wrong" the more im thinking "im right". not to be a dick, but it seems like a new downgrade was imminent according to you and others.

seems like it was almost guaranteed to come out sooner or later but people still thought it might never happen. bad advice is all im saying.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



James310 said:


> I can't tell if this is a troll thread or he"s incredibly stupid and did no research....


what research could i have done?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> so how likely was a new hack? (sorry, "new approach").
> 
> if there was no real breakthrough then why was everyone doubting a 10.4-10.7 downgrade?
> 
> ...


I wish this could apply to Wii U Scene.. so many trash talkers there.


----------



## dronesplitter (Mar 26, 2016)

moral of the story is...hacks grow on trees, guys.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> so how likely was a new hack? (sorry, "new approach").
> 
> if there was no real breakthrough then why was everyone doubting a 10.4-10.7 downgrade?
> 
> ...


Let me answer all you're current and future concerns for the accuracy of advise from gbatemp members here and now. We are are proficient in programming and modding. There are only a handful of people that are actually skilled in security cracking. These people are named. (Smea, y8, etc.). When an exploit is patched, and someone asks the likelihood of another, we use our experience and our knowledge of current exploits to make an educated guess as to how long it will take for "hackers" to overcome that new security. These people work in private, so we don't know what all they have. You were given the best possible advise at the time. But unless you get an answer from someone who is active in 3ds hacking (as we are only programmers, scriptkiddies, enthusiasts, etc.) there is room for change. We can't predict the future, but we can fairly accurately guess. You were told it would be a while. It came sooner, and now you have the ultimate brick failsafe. What's the big fucking deal?


----------



## jeanfag (Mar 26, 2016)

wow nice meme


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Let me answer all you're current and future concerns for the accuracy of advise from gbatemp members here and now. We are are proficient in programming and modding. There are only a handful of people that are actually skilled in security cracking. These people are named. (Smea, y8, etc.). When an exploit is patched, and someone asks the likelihood of another, we use our experience and our knowledge of current exploits to make an educated guess as to how long it will take for "hackers" to overcome that new security. These people work in private, so we don't know what all they have. You were given the best possible advise at the time. But unless you get an answer from someone who is active in 3ds hacking (as we are only programmers, scriptkiddies, enthusiasts, etc.) there is room for change. We can't predict the future, but we can fairly accurately guess. You were told it would be a while. It came sooner, and now you have the ultimate brick failsafe. What's the big fucking deal?



i was told it would be years. 

again...like you said, there was no new exploit. 

like i said, the people who said "probably" were giving better advice. 

if all it needed was a new update and not a new exploit, then why would "a long time" (years) be an accurate guess? 

if its so easy compared to a new exploit, then why so much doubt?

and thanks for the rest of the information you provided me


----------



## cots (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree with the OP. There is really no way to predict if an exploit will be released so anyone saying 'never' should probably change their attitude.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

jeanfag said:


> wow nice meme


yeah whats up with that...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cots said:


> I agree with the OP. There is really no way to predict if an exploit will be released so anyone saying 'never' should probably change their attitude.


some said never yes. many said years/never. some said "a long time". but idk why none said "probably soon since all it needs is a new payload"


----------



## James310 (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> so how likely was a new hack? (sorry, "new approach").
> 
> if there was no real breakthrough then why was everyone doubting a 10.4-10.7 downgrade?
> 
> ...


No one was doubting it, for weeks all this was possible, then 10.7 came out and still works...weeks!


----------



## cots (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> yeah whats up with that...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



A long time, never, years ... you can put them all in the same basket.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

James310 said:


> No one was doubting it, for weeks all this was possible, then 10.7 came out and still works...weeks!


"no one was doubting it" tell that to all the people doubting it...i heavily researched before deciding to hard mod. all signs pointed to at least 6 months optimistically with faith in god. realistically sounded like never or years.


----------



## Mii March 2016 (Mar 26, 2016)

/unwatchthread


----------



## Just Passing By (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> i was told it would be years.
> 
> again...like you said, there was no new exploit.
> 
> ...


This thread should be EOFed or plain removed. Ok let's flip it a bit. You keep going back to the people that said "probably" as the ones who gave better advice and the people that said there wouldn't be gave the bad advice right? Now what happens if there was never an exploit and you couldn't downgrade EVER? Are you gonna blame the people who said "probably" as the incorrect, stupid people and the people who said it's never gonna happen as the true master race? None of us knew if there was gonna be a new exploit and/or a way to downgrade. There were two conflicting sides. One side believed one thing and another believed the other side. No need to keep pressing on about the side that believed there would be no exploit as the "wrongdoers". We all have opinions and beliefs about how something's gonna go down. You can't get mad at someone's opinion when you and they both don't know the true answer, they're just giving you their best interpretation. And you make it sound like everyone was granted the knowledge of what would allow us to downgrade again. If we knew that it'd be a simple payload change or something of that sort, no one would tell you that'd it'd take a year+, but like I said, we just told you what we thought.

And here's a question: let's say Nintendo patches every seemingly possible way of downgrading that *we know of *and then Little Johnny comes along and asks "Will there be a new way to downgrade"? What would you say?
A. Yes. All we have to do is change a payload.
B. We don't know. It could take weeks, to months, to possibly a year.

You'd go with "B" because you don't know the correct answer and many others don't either, but you're trying to help and that's what the majority of people did. Sure they were wrong, but *they're human *and none of us are fortune tellers.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 26, 2016)

People mentioning the PS3 makes me sad...
*looks at my PS3 Super Slim* I hate you!

Er.. uh.. anyways, yeah.. if this exploit gets fixed in 10.8, don't expect another one in a while.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

okay guys you win. delete the thread idc. just vented

btw "we dont know" is def the best response.


----------



## Lumince (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> "no one was doubting it" tell that to all the people doubting it...i heavily researched before deciding to hard mod. all signs pointed to at least 6 months optimistically with faith in god. realistically sounded like never or years.


I am going to kindly ask you to stop bitching about your life choices and stop blaming people opinions for your inpatients. YOU and you alone decided "Hey these people are saying that it is most unlikely that there will another downgrade and I will perform a hardmod on my 3ds. You blaming them for your decision is fucking ridiculous. You cant blame them for giving you information that they thought was the best to give. As @Just Passing By said, we didnt know that it could have been fixed by a simple payload? Who the fuck would know that just by looking at it? You are literally blaming them for what they thought was gonna happen. Exploits cant just be found under a damn rock. How you are going about this is stupid. If you would have actually waited then this thread wouldnt exist now would it? Blame yourself for your own incompetents.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 26, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> I am hoing to kindly ask you to stop bitching about your life choices and stop blaming people opinions for your inpatients. YOU and you alone decided "Hey these people are saying that it is most unlikely that there will another downgrade and I will perform a hardmod on my 3ds. You blaming them for your decision is fucking ridiculous. You cant blame them for giving you information that they thought was the best to give. As @Just Passing By said, we didnt know that it could have been fixed by a simple payload? Who the fuck would know that just by looking at it? You are literally blaming them for what they thought was gonna happen. Exploits cant just be found under a damn rock. How you are going about this is stupid. If you would have actually waited then this thread wouldnt exist now would it? Blame yourself for your own incompetents.


Just like when tutorials give you a disclaimer that if you brick following it, the writer isn't to blame, the dev isn't to blame, only you are to blame. Since you yourself chose to hack your 3DS.


----------



## Lumince (Mar 26, 2016)

k3rizz3k said:


> Eh I'm pretty sure I got a model that can't be flashed to less than 3.6  I'll have to double check


 And to answer your question. If you look on the back of the console and look at the end of the bar code sticker. there will be a CECH-XXXXX number. The last model that can be downgraded to 3.55 is CECH-2501A. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Supster131 said:


> Just like when tutorials give you a disclaimer that if you brick following it, the writer isn't to blame, the dev isn't to blame, only you are to blame. Since you yourself chose to hack your 3DS.


Exactly. This guy is just mad that he risked his own console because someone gave him information that was based off of the fact that exploits are hard to find.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 26, 2016)

Reading this thread gave me cancer :[
Besides, a hard mod isn't all THAT bad, despite the risks.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> I am hoing to kindly ask you to stop bitching about your life choices and stop blaming people opinions for your inpatients. YOU and you alone decided "Hey these people are saying that it is most unlikely that there will another downgrade and I will perform a hardmod on my 3ds. You blaming them for your decision is fucking ridiculous. You cant blame them for giving you information that they thought was the best to give. As @Just Passing By said, we didnt know that it could have been fixed by a simple payload? Who the fuck would know that just by looking at it? You are literally blaming them for what they thought was gonna happen. Exploits cant just be found under a damn rock. How you are going about this is stupid. If you would have actually waited then this thread wouldnt exist now would it? Blame yourself for your own incompetents.


That's just it. If he understood how memchunkhax was implemented by sysupdater, and what aspects were patched with 10.4, he would have come to the same conclusion as the rest of us. And to be honest, if I had accidentally updated to 10.4, I would have hardmodded too. But when the new arm11 kern method was released, I wouldnt have gotten all pissy about it.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

if saying they give bad advice is considered holding them responsible for my own actions then i guess im guilty. but i dont think that computes.

im gonna be loose on this thread. never expected it to take off like this


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> That's just it. If he understood how memchunkhax was implemented by sysupdater, and what aspects were patched with 10.4, he would have come to the same conclusion as the rest of us. And to be honest, if I had accidentally updated to 10.4, I would have hardmodded too. But when the new arm11 kern method was released, I wouldnt have gotten all pissy about it.


Same, I hardmodded my 2DS because I bricked it after optaining my OTP. 10.5 was the latest version at the time, and no downgrade exploit existed. 
The exploit was found literally a day after I hardmodded it. Oh well. 
What did piss me off what that i almost break my 2DS, and my start and select button don't work anymore 
But who's fault is that? Yours? No..
Mine!


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 26, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Same, I hardmodded my 2DS because I bricked it after optaining my OTP. 10.5 was the latest version at the time, and no downgrade exploit existed.
> The exploit was found literally a day after I hardmodded it. Oh well.
> What did piss me off what that i almost break my 2DS, and my start and select button don't work anymore
> But who's fault is that? Yours? No..
> Mine!


I'll take the blame for your start and select buttons. But you have to take it for my L trigger.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I'll take the blame for your start and select buttons. But you have to take it for my L trigger.


Damnit! That's what I get for being left handed.


----------



## ChaosRipple (Mar 26, 2016)

"Nope, probably not for a long time" implies that there will be one in the future. If you know anything about technology, you would know that it's so complicated there is always a flaw. So if you didn't figure that out then I'll claim that yes, there will be more 3DS hacks coming in the future, but it will more than likely take a long time before anyone wants to release anything.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

i dont blame you guys for not reading the whole thread, why would i blame you for my actions?

if i said jumping off a bridge was safe and you did it would it be my fault? no but it would definitely be BAD ADVICE.

just for clarification if anyone still needed it...


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> And to answer your question. If you look on the back of the console and look at the end of the bar code sticker. there will be a CECH-XXXXX number. The last model that can be downgraded to 3.55 is CECH-2501A.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Exactly. This guy is just mad that he risked his own console because someone gave him information that was based off of the fact that exploits are hard to find.


Ahh yup, 3001A, borked.


----------



## Lumince (Mar 26, 2016)

k3rizz3k said:


> Ahh yup, 3001A, borked.


Yea dont downgrade that xD. It will brick! I had a 2501A and was like yea! Having it jailbroken was alot of fun xD But i moved to next gen. I dont use that thing anymore tbh.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goombah111 said:


> i dont blame you guys for not reading the whole thread, why would i blame you for my actions?
> 
> if i said jumping off a bridge was safe and you did it would it be my fault? no but it would definitely be BAD ADVICE.
> 
> just for clarification if anyone still needed it...





Goombah111 said:


> i asked (along with 50 other people) is there a way to SOFT downgrade 10.5? when will there be?
> 
> *everyone and their brother told me and everyone else*
> "No, there is no way and there wont be a way for a long time, the only option you have is to hardmod which is not recommended for people who arent master solderers."
> ...


Yet your post says otherwise. You are blaming them....


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 26, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> Yet your post says otherwise. You are blaming them....


I DID IT because of naysayers. me and me alone. doesnt mean im blaming them.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 26, 2016)

Biff627 said:


> Yea dont downgrade that xD. It will brick! I had a 2501A and was like yea! Having it jailbroken was alot of fun xD But i moved to next gen. I dont use that thing anymore tbh.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Iused to have a CFW PS3, but got rid of it due to financial reasons.  I now have a PS3, with lots of games because my situation has changed, but I long for the CFW days.


----------



## Lumince (Mar 26, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> I DID IT because of naysayers. me and me alone. doesnt mean im blaming them.


 Do you understand what you are saying? You are basically blaming them for it. How does you saying "*i was pissed that i opened my 3ds up and risked breaking it because of naysayers.*" not blaming. lets just take "*because of naysayers*."That is literally the words to blame someone. If you don't want people to yell at you for posts like this, then don't make them. End of story.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 26, 2016)

This is the second thread i've seen in 2 days of people bashing hard mods.... Since when did hard mods get considered cancer? It's always good to have one regardless!


----------



## Lumince (Mar 27, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> This is the second thread i've seen in 2 days of people bashing hard mods.... Since when did hard mods get considered cancer? It's always good to have one regardless!


TBH, ive wanted to get one, but idk how i feel about sending it to someone. I went to a career center for electronics and I learned how to solder motherboards and such but I don't feel comfortable opening my own 3ds either xD. So I am stuck between me screwing it up possibly or being without it for a few weeks. And id rather do neither...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2016)

This thread is golden


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This thread is golden


I can't decide whether I'm enjoying it or not. Or whether the OP is just one huge troll. There are too many questions here.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I can't decide whether I'm enjoying it or not. Or whether the OP is just one huge troll. There are too many questions here.


OP is a troll. It's quite obvious.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> OP is a troll. It's quite obvious.


I'm too slow for the internet right now. I'll see myself out.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 27, 2016)

You got me and all othets on this Click bait. Can someone lock this now?


----------



## James310 (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> "no one was doubting it" tell that to all the people doubting it...i heavily researched before deciding to hard mod. all signs pointed to at least 6 months optimistically with faith in god. realistically sounded like never or years.


"6 months" first downgrade for 9.2+ came out in the middle of January


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 27, 2016)

please lock it, shut it down, something. cause clearly you guys just dont get it.


----------



## Wolfvak (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> please lock it, shut it down, something. cause clearly you guys just dont get it.


No, YOU are the one who doesn't get it. It's your problem if you weren't patient enough and wanted some frii gaemz.
The people here were kind enough to let you know what was already known: at the time you asked, there was no exploit for 10.4 FIRM. Again: It's YOUR problem and it was YOUR decision to hardmod your 3DS, not the community's
Sure, it's nice to post a (nother) thread to let people know that kernel exploits are always a possibility, but you just went a whole new level by just starting to call someone an asshole.

MORAL OF THE STORY .... STOP BEING SUCH A BUTTHURT IDIOT AND ACCEPT YOUR OWN DECISIONS


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 27, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> No, YOU are the one who doesn't get it. It's your problem if you weren't patient enough and wanted some frii gaemz.
> The people here were kind enough to let you know what was already known: at the time you asked, there was no exploit for 10.4 FIRM. Again: It's YOUR problem and it was YOUR decision to hardmod your 3DS, not the community's
> Sure, it's nice to post a (nother) thread to let people know that kernel exploits are always a possibility, but you just went a whole new level by just starting to call someone an asshole.
> 
> MORAL OF THE STORY .... STOP BEING SUCH A BUTTHURT IDIOT AND ACCEPT YOUR OWN DECISIONS


apparently it is not a new exploit but a new payload. so apparently it was almost guaranteed.


----------



## Wolfvak (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> apparently it is not a new exploit but a new payload. so apparently it was almost guaranteed.


Not necessarily. Most of the people who have the capability to develop a kernel exploit (or rather, a new entrypoint for it) are anti-piracy.
To most people a kexploit = piracy (they're right btw, for the most part at least)


----------



## Lumince (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> apparently it is not a new exploit but a new payload. so apparently it was almost guaranteed.


 But see the thing is. NO ONE NEW THIS. If you knew, you wouldnt have fucking hardmodded now would you? NO


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)
> 
> i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.
> 
> ...


Naysayers? No one ever said that a downgrade option will never exist. This was a miracle. Miracles don't happen every day, sorry to burst your bubble. If kernel exploits are apparently so easy to find then  where's your discovery?
Btw, using ANY form of hack voids your warranty. After 10.8 I bet there won't be a kernel hack, at least not based on memchunk.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 27, 2016)

yeah it voids your warranty but they dont know it happened, ie my n3ds was just repaired after being hacked.

okay so it wasnt known, didnt know that, ya know?


----------



## wormdood (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> yeah it voids your warranty but they dont know it happened, ie my n3ds was just repaired after being hacked.
> 
> okay so it wasnt known, didnt know that, ya know?


limited knowledge seems to be the theme here your statement is dependent on what you installed on the console (sysnand) and if they are able to recover your nand or if they need to restore it 


Goombah111 said:


> when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)
> 
> i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.
> 
> ...


am i the only one who sees this you say you were recommended not to actually attempt this and did it anyway and still have the nerve to complain about the end result


Goombah111 said:


> needless to say i was pissed that i opened my 3ds up and risked breaking it because of naysayers.


no you did this on your own accord you could satisfied your need to be a lawless scourge of the 7 seas you only needed to buy the good(ish)ship sky3ds . . . all im saying is you had options and you are making it sound like gbatemp used its collective stupidity to bully you into a hardmod for your system (without proper skills)( . . .also dat peer pressure main !!! . . .lol)



Goombah111 said:


> moral of the story is...there will ***ALMOST*** always be a new hack, just be patient and wait. dont trust the naysayers.


i dont get this one you were given the best advice available at the time you asked and  . . . your . . . best advice (as a member of gbatemp) is to ignore any advice given (on gbatemp) if its not saying exactly what you wish to hear (. . . or rather wish was true at the time) 

moral of the story is... grow up kiddo' your expecting too much . . .  do you really think coding/decrypting/scripting is that easy and 3ds(hb) devs have nothing but time on their hands and reason to share it (exploits/homebrew/and the like) with the world free of charge and on your schedule or are you pissed that we of gbatemp dont have insider knowledge of the 3ds (wow i cant believe a mod has not shut this pointless bull shit thread down yet . . . )


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> okay guys you win. delete the thread idc. just vented
> 
> btw "we dont know" is def the best response.


sorry but "idk" or "maybe" do not stop the masses from posting the same question i.e "so guys any news on the possible downgrade solution yet"......"so anyone know yet?"........."how long about until that definitely going to happen soon hack get released", the "not for a long time" response is generally given to dissuade noobs from posting the same crap over and over every 2 days, any normal rational person wouldn't be asking the question in the first place anyway


----------



## Archadae (Mar 29, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> i hack ps3's all the time. use E3 Flasher, it is a godsend!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'd hack my 3.55 slim


----------



## Queno138 (Mar 29, 2016)

Technology is human made, so there will always be human errors.

Whether the error is usable, however, is another story.

Whether the error was detected, is also a different story.

And whether the person who detected it wants to share, is another matter.

And whether anyone whom is capable of creating a solution, decides to do so, whether free or paid, blablabla, you get the drift.

if *tl;dr:*
A possibility always exist.
How long the wait may be, no one knows.

let's just /thread and send this to EOF.


----------



## honyo29 (Mar 29, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> any normal rational person wouldn't be asking the question in the first place anyway


this.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah why is this thread still here? its been 5 pages and you guys still dont understand my perspective, despite numerous attempts.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 30, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> yeah why is this thread still here? its been 5 pages and you guys still dont understand my perspective, despite numerous attempts.


We see your point of view. We just think youre wrong for looking at things that way. Yeah, our estimates were off, and you put in a bit more work then you intended. But you came out ahead. Your 3ds is better than mine, having been hardmodded. You have the best failsafe. That's a good thing. Celebrate. Maybe say thanks at least. We did get your shit going after all.


----------



## KaduPSE (Mar 30, 2016)

The GBATEMP effect: Useless threads get constantly bumped by people complaining about such threads, whilst useful ones get forgotten because they lose space to the useless ones.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 30, 2016)

KaduPSE said:


> The GBATEMP effect: Useless threads get constantly bumped by people complaining about such threads, whilst useful ones get forgotten because they lose space to the useless ones.


Absolute truth. I hate that the homebrew development section keeps getting flooded with bullshit. Makes it impossible to find anything. Gbatemp needs new subforums. 3ds general discussion, wiiu general discussion, etc. As well as 3ds help, wiiu help, etc, only because people don't always use the help system.


----------



## driverdis (Mar 30, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> when i had my 3ds updated to 10.5 i was frantically looking for ways to downgrade and get CFW(etc.)
> 
> i looked everywhere and finally found 1 way, hard mod.
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you


----------



## MRJPGames (Mar 30, 2016)

There is a very simple reason:
1. Someone really wants a downgrade on a new firmware (which at the time does not have a downgrade hack)
2. He/she goed online and asks how to downgrade/when he/she will be able to downgrade
3. NICE PEOPLE say: "Not any time soon", because none of us actually know or can predict when the next hack is found, this way the person who asked doesn't get there hopes up!

This is why everyone said it was going to be a while. It was with the avaliable information the best guess anyone could have done. If the new one we currently have gets patched it will again be more likely to take long than short before the next one comes along.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 30, 2016)

Yay! This thread is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 30, 2016)

MRJPGames said:


> There is a very simple reason:
> 1. Someone really wants a downgrade on a new firmware (which at the time does not have a downgrade hack)
> 2. He/she goed online and asks how to downgrade/when he/she will be able to downgrade
> 3. NICE PEOPLE say: "Not any time soon", because none of us actually know or can predict when the next hack is found, this way the person who asked doesn't get there hopes up!
> ...


saying "not any time soon" implies a reason for thinking that. maybe the hackers are on vacation or they died or quit.

 but to say "none of us actually know or can predict when the next hack is found"  that is the truth and not a stretch truth. 

the 100% admittance of ill-information is the truth and shall set you free.


----------



## spooks456 (Mar 31, 2016)

Goombah111 said:


> saying "not any time soon" implies a reason for thinking that. maybe the hackers are on vacation or they died or quit.
> 
> but to say "none of us actually know or can predict when the next hack is found"  that is the truth and not a stretch truth.
> 
> the 100% admittance of ill-information is the truth and shall set you free.



I'm curious, what did you expect people were going to say when you asked "when will there be a way to downgrade without a hardmod on 10.5?"? Of course nobody knows. If we knew, that information would have been available to you as well. People told you to wait and not make a hardmod if you lack the soldering skills. You instead chose to ignore that advice and did a hardmod that luckily turned out well, which is fantastic.
Not only you're complaining that people were kind enough to respond correctly to a question that's been answered countless times, always with the same answers ("we don't know", "just wait", etc), you're complaining that you successfully hardmodded your console because "naysayers" told you a perfectly reasonable, truthful and valid thing.


----------



## Goombah111 (Mar 31, 2016)

spooks456 said:


> I'm curious, what did you expect people were going to say when you asked "when will there be a way to downgrade without a hardmod on 10.5?"? Of course nobody knows. If we knew, that information would have been available to you as well. People told you to wait and not make a hardmod if you lack the soldering skills. You instead chose to ignore that advice and did a hardmod that luckily turned out well, which is fantastic.
> Not only you're complaining that people were kind enough to respond correctly to a question that's been answered countless times, always with the same answers ("we don't know", "just wait", etc), you're complaining that you successfully hardmodded your console because "naysayers" told you a perfectly reasonable, truthful and valid thing.


yeah youre not getting it...

anyway, the soldering was etremely easy, ive only soldered a couple times and it was so easy. really no skill needed.


----------

